# The Dungeon-OOC:Argent,LazarusLong42,ferretguy,silentspace,Wynter Wolf



## Uriel (Jan 6, 2003)

Has anyone else ever read Phillip Jose Farmer's 'The Dungeon'?
The series centers around a group of Prisoners in some wierd mega Dungeonthat encompasses an entire World (essentially), whole levels as Seas, Deserts, traditional 'Dungeon' settings, Elemental Oriented Levels etc...the nature of the  setting means that the protagonists come from all over the Universe/Multiverse.

How would folks feel about a game set in a setting like this one?

D&D, any other D20 (Including Modern, Dragonstar etc...Deadlands whatever) for characters.I would exclude Star Wars,Wheel of Time or any other game based on an existing Literary Series merely for the sake of not cross-pollinating Books (and I'm not a big fan of Star Wars...here come the Flames, and Yes, I was there for the 1st one, and I loved it then as a child.)

I'm not saying that I am running one right now like this, but it's a thought. It could easily be a 'shared world' thing as well, as the whole Dungeon encompasses a massive amount of space.
Multiple DMs. The primary goal is survival,so, while Gold and Magic Items are nice finds, food and water are even better. (I would remove spells that create instant food/water, though not ones that purify/remove poisons etc...to keep the flavor of the game).

Thoughts?


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 6, 2003)

I've not read the book, but I'll be getting it if I find it!  It sounds a bit like the film 'Cube'.  I'd be interested in playing, for sure!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 6, 2003)

It's actually a 6-part Series.
Less 'The Cube', more Journey to the Center of the Earth etc...lot's of travelling.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, I'll be sure to get the first one first then. 
Cube or not, it still sounds cool, and I'd still like to play.  Anyone else?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 6, 2003)

OK, I'm NOT saying that I'm about to run this game, but, I bet this will get a  better response.

6th Level Class Levels or ECL or combo.
Any D20 Fantasy, Sci-Fi or Modern/Real World published setting except for those liscensed from other literary/movie sources (No Star Wars, WoT, whatever). 1/2 Starting money, no more than half that on any one item.Clerics be aware, any spell that creates food/water is BLOCKED some how. You will be switching your allegiance to one of the 6 Monitors (Call em Gods, if you like, They are where your Powers now spring from...)
Some Clerics have refused to Convert.
They Died.
Alignment will be a very shifty and 'Grey' thing.
Good people sometimes must do unsavory things to survive in 'The Dungeon'.
Resources are tight, and a group has to have a Leader.4-6 Players sounds right.

Edit:Maybe I can trick someone else into running this...I wanna play


----------



## Uriel (Jan 6, 2003)

THE DUNGEON


Lothrim the Unlucky, newly 'birthed; Sorcerer.
'Anyone seen my new Familiar, she's a beautiful Hawk...'

Stares from the assembled group, and the smell of cooking soup.
Hram: "Er...No (looking at the pot)...um,Lothrim, want some chicken soup?"

Lothrim: "Chicken, where'd you get Chicken!?!"

Life is harsh in The Dungeon.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 6, 2003)

This would sound like a really fun game to play. Count me in if you decide to do this.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 6, 2003)

Cool...Hey, could we like...Mix classes?  Like 2 levels of Fighter, 2 levels of Fast Hero and 2 of Strong Hero?  Hmm...Probably too complicated.  Well, I'll make up a new character and hope someone DMs...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 7, 2003)

Sounds cool.  I'd play

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2003)

As far as mixing Classes, you would have to start as the Fast Hero, for example, as you are 'Fished' from your Wo rld (Earth, etc...) and deposited in The Dungeon for whatever purpose the Monitors have.After incarceration, class advancement would be 'basic fantasy' be default, with Wizard requiring access to Spells, others pretty much as normal. Who knows, there might be high tech areas to advance in less primitive Classes. If I were running it, I would relax Mixing and Exp penalties, as well.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 7, 2003)

Count me in!
I like the idea.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2003)

The follwing has NOTHING to do with the book series, I just thought it would be cool to flesh out 'the Gods' a bit, NOT  that I'm going to run a game...starting to feel himself trapped in a web of his own design...see what I get for having 'Ideas' at 5am? Good thing I didn't mention my 'Road Warrior' or Faeries in the House D20 ideas...hehe, to battle amongst kitchen appliances and run from the Cat.Oh...SHHH!!!!


The Monitors (as termed by the 'Inmates')

The Warmaster
Alchraol, as he is termed by all of the indigenous  races in the Dungeon. The Warmaster pushes his followers to Conquer areas of the Dungeon under the Control or protection of other Monitors. The Warmaster's Clerics may choose from LN,NE,LE as Alignments.
Domains: War,Law,Planning,Travel,Good,Evil (not both),Portal, and Tyranny.
Symbol: A solid White Field dominated by a Black Keep. Weapon: Longsword.

The Weaver
Synelerra, as the indigenous races term him.
The Weaver seeks to bind all of the Dungeon into one big web of Cohesion, trying to put all of the puzzles and various mysteries together, as well as  uniting diffeent Folk with an Information network that spans much of the Dungeon.
Clerics of the Weaver may choose from any Alignment.
Domains:Travel,Knowledge,Trickery,Portal,any 1 Elemental Domain (Air,Earth,Fire,Water).
Symbol: A Spider Web pattern on a Black Field, the connnection points of the Web being bright lights.
Weapon: Warhammer.

The Shielder
Brenbrylla, as the indigenous races term Her.
Perhaps the least happy of the Monitors with the entire Dungeon Existance, her Clerics preach that The Shielder wanted nothing to do with the Dungeon, yet she became involved to try to help those trapped as best as she could. The Shielder and the Warmaster are Mortal enemies, and their followers seem to follow suit for the most part.
The Shielder did not grant War as a Domain initially, although it has become a neccessity as a result of the conflict with the Warmaster.
Alignment:LG,CG,NG,LN,CN,N
Domains:Luck,Family,Protection,Law or Chaos (not both),Retribution,War,Portal.
Symbol:A Yellow Shield on a Blue Field.
Weapon: Spear (any kind).

The Beast
Corghal, as the indigenous races term him.
The Beast is the Primal Essence of reversion, that which seeks to drive those Incarcerated back to whatever Primitive state they (as a race) have evolved from. Many Druids worship the Beast, as well as Clerics of a more Bestial nature themselves.
Alignments are CG,CN,CE.
Domains:Chaos, Good or Evil (not both),Animal, Scalykind,Strength,Destruction,Portal.
Symbol: A hand transforming into a claw on a Red Field.
Weapon: Clawed Bracer <Small-1D6 20/X3>

The Traveller
Lynnareen, as the indigenous races term her.
The Traveller is one of the most popular of all Monitors, seeming the being most involved directly with her People. Trade and exploration are his areas of interest, as The traveller is constantly creating new areas, adding new 'recruits' in the Game, as she terms those Incarcerated in the Dungeon.
Alignment: CG,CN,NG,LN,LG,NE
Domains:Trade,Travel,Portal,Chaos,Knowledge,Cavern
Symbol:An Open Door on a Green Field.
Weapon:Quarterstaff.

The Healer
Forthimbo, as the indigenous races term him.
The Healer is,even more than the Shielder, concerned with the welfare of the Dungeon's Incarcerated. The Healer takes a more passive role, however,his Clerics travelling the length and breadth of the Dungeon treating the sick and injured. This does not mean that they are Pacifists, as more often than not, they need to deal with some Agent of the Pain or Damage to help the Injured.
Alignments:LG,CG,NG,LN,CN,N.
Domains:Healing,Protection,Good,Law or Chaos (not both),Retribution,Portal.
Symbol:A Green Circle on a Grey Field.
Weapon: Hand Axe.

All Non-Human Clerics may choose their 'racial' DOmain, as this is an inheirant part of their make-up. As well, Humans may include 1 other Domain to choose from if the DM (er...NOT me! feels that it is OK. No War for The Healer etc...

All characters would gain free 1 Rank in Appraisal,Sense Motive,Search and Knowledge-The Dungeon.

No wishfull cross-pollination, no Elven/Cyber enhanced Fast Hero Wizards...Initially, sticking to an established setting is preferred.  

32 Point Buy. DM does all dice rolling.

NOT that I'm saying I'm going to run or anything...I think this is how the UVaS Silver Door started...I said 'How's this sound for an Idea.' D'OH!!!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 7, 2003)

Dude... Your doomed to DM. Just accept it. we have.
I'm planning a Kender handler. (just to play the idiot I have always wanted to be.)


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2003)

*THE DUNGEON -Argent,Chauzu,SIxchan,Golden Eagle-FULL*

Ack...What is wrong with me? At least I didn't start 'wondering' about the Road Warrior Game...I'd be figuring out DCs for avoiding Burned-Out-Husks on the road and prices for cans of green beans vs. cans of tuna fish.

Ok,I GUESS I WILL RUN IT,  make the characters, Guys. 
It's:
Argent
Sixchan
Chauzu
Golden Eagle 
(long time no see...Mythmere's Game seems to be Dead, R.I.P my Silly Rhyming Gnome)
I MAY add more later, but I'd like to see it get off to a quick start.Besides, it's more in the spirit of the setting to have people 'pop' in (and out as well) as you go along.


Your characters do not know each other yet.
Each has recently been 'Fished' from 'Elsewhere'.
Any Clerics are contacted by the Six Monitors, each of which shows what they can offer in the way of Domains etc...Cleric must choose one to serve.
Note, it may be possible to Switch Monitor Allegiance later in the Game. I'll see about hashing that out.

So, D&D,Modern,whatever Sci-Fi you have access to (I have Dragonstar), no Movie/Book Series Material (Star Wars,WoT/Whatever).

Level 6 Class/ECL or both
Race is whatever you can get with the LVL/ECL.

32 pt Buy + the 1 point from 4th Level for those who have 4 actual Class Levels.

Everyone gets a Rank in Sense Motive,Know-The Dungeon,Appraisal and Search.
Think about saving a point or two for languages...Yeah, it's Metagaming, but I'll rule that the Monitors will 'Reprogram' you a bit to survive and provide more fun/sport/whatever their Alien Minds desire out of watching you all suffe...er, I mean 'Adventure!' 
13,000 GP/Dollars/Creds whatever. 
For Modern,I have converted the D&D Equiv to Dollars. I don't want to see someone's Wealth being the silly argument that they can bring their Mini-Helicoptor/Missile Launcher/Motorcycle... You get the point. Do not buy food or water, or water tablets/nano-tech nutrient-whatever...You each have 1 week of trail rations/MREs and 2 water skins/canteens.OK, and one roll of Charmin (they have a BIT of compassion).

The Monitors didn't drag all of your Worldly Possessions along with you when they 'Fished' you.
I'm a bit rusty on Psionics, but they are OK too.
Anyone taking Firearms or Sci-Fi tech, don't bother wasting money on 'Reloading Set and 1000 rounds' either...see Wealth above.Keep the ammo something you can carry. I'm not saying don't take the skill, or the motorcycle riding etc...it's just that you don't have them to begin with.

In short, think of it as survival, the food/water issue is crucial to you, not just window dressing and backdrop like in 99.9% of RPGs.

Folks, email me character concepts first.
Tell me where you were when you 'went missing.'
It will affect your starting gear/money, maybe even your Health Level.

bluehead69@yahoo.com


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 7, 2003)

Woo Hoo!


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 7, 2003)

This looks very cool.  I'd like to know what others are playing to sorta mix in.  Which d20 rules get used.  I don't know much about modern, but I think AC is different IIRC. 

What thoughts on Leadership?

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm playing a Kender Wizard. 
I think we should all pick something unique. Each have something cool to add seeing as there are so few of us.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 7, 2003)

I was thinking about a manic-depressive cleric...
Got some other ideas too...I'll see what comes out...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 7, 2003)

I'll probably be playing Taklinn the Dwarven Fighter type.

Perhaps some levels of Ranger or Barbarian or Both.

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2003)

Wow, nobody wants to play a Higher Tech Level Character (Modern, Sci-Fi).
Too bad you guys don't have Dragonstar by FFG. Very cool Sci-Fi/D&D crossover. I'll probably be using a lot of it's rules...Mmm...Gnome Mechanist...what the Gnome Inventor/Artificer.

OK, Here's what I have (a very general list, as at last count, I had something silly like 60" D20 books.

Settings: Faerun,Dragonstar,Ravenloft,some Scarred Lands,some Iron Kingdoms, Nyambe (Africa),Seventh Seas, Rokugan,Modern. Greyhawk,Planescape,Krynn all OK, although there aren't really hard and fast conversions availible for them. I have not seen any info on Kender in 3rd Ed, but give me a link if you have one Argent.

Off-Topic:I just can't watch the 'Balin's Tomb' scene Enough from the extended Fellowship (watching it now).
Er, I sort of didn't want folks to post their character idead (I think I mentioned that), as I had intro thought out (NOT that I had planned to run it), but it's OK. I have an alternate Start now anyways. Too bad nobody has done a  Start Frontiers 3rd Ed conversion, I love the Yazarians...Hey...hm.

Ok, if you haven't yet, email me the character ideas.

bluehead69@yahoo.com
Oh, and since none of you play in my other game, I'll warn you. I post fairly long and descriptive text(other than in combat.) Hope nobody minds. 

Regarding Wizards (Argent): Remember, I said that access to spells will be limited, unless you find a source of them. I highly suggest 'buying' extra spells for your book. 1st 200GP,2nd 400GP,3rd 600GP 4th 800GP) Even spells beyond your current ability to cast. This will insure that you can survive without a Library etc...I will still let you get the 2/Level that you are entitled. We will assume that your book contains enough snippits,formulas etc..for you to muddle through and extract those.

You will be starting...well, nevermind about that. Just lemme see the character concepts/finished charaters via email before you post them here.

Thanks, Uriel.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 7, 2003)

I've only played with you in one other game briefly, but I like the long descriptions!  Character to follow via email shortly.

GE


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 7, 2003)

I'll get an E-Mail in in a few hours.
Perhaps I'm being too caught up on technicalities, but Won't characters from d20Modern have trouble communicating with everyone else since the Default Language in Fantasy is Common, but in d20Modern it's English?  I'm pretty sure Common != English, but it could for this setting...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 7, 2003)

Character emailed.  I assume you want us to wait to post to Rogues Gallery until you have everything started?

I am looking forward to this!

GE


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 8, 2003)

Great! I will email you my character tomorrow.

I'll probably be playing an OA/Rokugan character so I can actually get some use out of those books.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 8, 2003)

Chauza, as I mentioned earlier, the Monitors will splice 'Dungeontongue' into your minds. Yes, they are that powerful. So, take Dungeontongue as one of your starting languages (except 'Common' or racial, or English etc...if from Earth. If you don't have extra Languages, then you will have to buy it, at Level 6, as far as points go, since you have just arrived.

OA/Rokugan is fine, but remember,to advance in Clan Techniques, you need access to a Teacher/School. Not exactly Akodo Masters running around in the Dungeon. Just a warning, akin to the ammo issue for Modern Characters.And, as I said, no Mega-Meta characters...no 'My Drow is from a World based around the Rokuganese Setting, but Modern, as they have advanced to our (2003) Tech.Social Level. No Drow Kakita Duellists with Uzis.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 8, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *no Mega-Meta characters...no 'My Drow is from a World based around the Rokuganese Setting, but Modern, as they have advanced to our (2003) Tech.Social Level. No Drow Kakita Duellists with Uzis. *




Darn. There goes our Yakuza drow concept guys. I guess we're going to have to play the original characters we created.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 9, 2003)

The Game is not starting yet, as I don't have Chauzu's character, and I need to finalize a few things, but...

EDIT ON START: You four will know each other, having each been in the 'Town' of Whistle for a month or so. Life is harsh, eking food and drinkable water from the surrounding countryside is not easy. Yes, countryside. Whistle sits in a cleft upon some Mountainside somewhere in the Dungeon. Near at hand are 3 Portals known to the Residents. Each Portal is Guarded, the first leads to Ever, a Labyrinth-like Maze often traveled by The Weaver's Agents, but thought too Dangerous by Sane Folk. The Guardian is 'Gyrus' a living Stone Being that poses riddles to those who would enter.
The Second Portal leads to Cavanaugh's Folly, a 'Dungeon'-like setting populated with all manner of bizarre monster and creature. This Portal is guarded by The Knight of the Green Hand, a fierce Warrior who allows passage to only those who can best him in combat. As well, there are at least 3 documented cities within Cavanaugh's Folly: One ruled by a Gnome King, the Second ruled by 'The Council of Mind' and the third Unknown, having only been mentioned by passing Traders.
The Third Portal leads to parts unknown, as all who have attempted crossing have met with Death. Those coming within a few dozen yards of the Portal tell of a strange buzzing in their ears, followed by bright flashes of light that stun and confuse them. Those persisting in closing the distance have all dropped Dead, with blood flowing from their ears, mouth, eyes and nose.
A Seer claims that some Malady from Off-world have infected the very Rock of the place, causing these Deaths. Most laugh this off as superstition. The Adventurer who can get past the Portal stands to become rich or Famous, as surely something Immensely Valuable must reside beyond.

On Whistle: Whistle gets its name from the obvious sound that the Wind makes when it carries through the Town, which sits on either side of a Deep Gorge. The total inhabitants are a hard thing to estimate, as a census is a chaotic thing in The Dungeon.5,000 is a good guess, though it fluctuates with the Ebb and Flow of the Fortunes of the Monitors. Whistle is ruled by Raka-Eesa, a Half-Blue Dragon Sorcerer, claiming to hail from a World (he calls it a confederation of Worlds where Dragons rule hundreds of Planes) within something called 'The Dragon Empire. Raka-Eesa rules with an iron fist, overseeing the work in the numerous mines around, above and below Whistle. The Half-Dragon's Bullyboys are mostly Hobgoblins, although a large contingent of Ogres and, oddly enough, Dwarfs serve him. Raka-Eesa seeks to Conquer nearby Lands, using the Portals to Ever and Cavanaugh's Folly to find loot, fresh recruits and possible 'War-Tech' as he terms it. Rumor says that the Gnome King in Cavanaugh's Folly knew Raka-Eesa before they were Fished, hailing from the same Dragon Empire. He has many Wondrous Inventions within the City of Clocks, where he rules.

On  The DUNGEON: The Dungeon is difficult to explain. One could start on a sea of sand, as far as the eye could see sailing some schooner that plied the Winds (and indeed, this is very true in several Zones).You might land on a small rock Outcrop, where a Doorway waited, against the Rock wall. Passing it (and it's guardian), you find yourself on a Glacier, overlooking an ancient city. Traveling through the City, you find a Portal (most likely One of many), leading to a steamy jungle where primitive Insect-Men war ceaselessly against one another, colonies waging eternal battle. A Portal 100 feet up in a tree, leading into an old Bole might leave you atop a plateau, overlooking a Sea of Fire, Dragons and Great Elementals seen in the distance. A dormant lava-pool might lead (via it's Portal) to a 'Dungeon' filled with monsters, Demons and Traps...and many, many Portals. The possibilities are endless, or nearly so. The Monitors are constantly adding, removing and changing the entire Dungeon, although a Monitor will usually tell his Followers within a Zone, so that they can prepare, be that moving, or get ready to stage a War upon wherever their Portals now Open.

WHY ADVENTURE IN THE DUNGEON? Some do it to survive, seeking weapons to keep them safe. Some seek the basic necessities, Food, Water, and Shelter.
Some seek to dominate others, to colonize, to seek new places to explore, to document their travels in order to help those who come after. Everyone has a reason. For most, there is One reason in the hiding at the back of their Mind. One day, someone WILL find a way to escape the Dungeon.

START: So, you find yourselves eating a soup of gruel, composed of thick skinned tubers and some gamy meat best left unknown. The tavern around you is filled with the usual assortment of riff-raff. A dozen Human Laborers, tired from a day's work in the Mines, several Dwarfs, similarly worked, although there's is a Free servitude, hoping for a Share, while the Humans are mostly indentured servants to Raka-Eesa.
A Trorble (A green-yellow skinned Lizard-Man, standing about 7 feet tall, and known for their variety of sounds and noises) is playing 'Special Effects' to a play of The Warmaster and The Shielder fighting a battle. Two children are the Puppeteers, and a group of 20 or so watches in bemused interest.A large Ogre, grossly fat, snores at a table in a corner, a tiny fly buzzing in and out of his open mouth.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 9, 2003)

Character concept sent.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 10, 2003)

bump


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 10, 2003)

Are we starting the IC posts here? Now?  I'm ready with my first post after the great start if all the info is to U.

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey there guys. Sorry I didn't post earlier, I was sleeping after a Hellishly long night at work (Floor Manager at a Nightclub). We had Nina Hagen (of 80's New Wave fame), and the after party went quite late.
Anyways, I need to solidify a few things on one of the characters, then all should  be good to Go.

I will make an IC Thread, where I will re-post the bit about the tavern (with some additional info).

A post a day sounds good as a minimum, although let me know if you folks are OK with that (I know Argent seems to post in the same general times that I do, morning in Argent-Land, late night/early Morning here. I also post between 4 and 7PM my time (It's 6PM now), prior to work.

I'm looking at a Start either tomorrow night or Sat afternoon. Most likely Sat afternoon. How does that sound?


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 10, 2003)

Saturday with a post a day sounds good to me.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 10, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *(I know Argent seems to post in the same general times that I do, morning in Argent-Land, late night/early Morning here*



Argent-land.... I like the sound of that.... Argent-land Super Genius!


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 10, 2003)

I love the one post per day.

GE


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 10, 2003)

One post per day minimum sounds fine.  And an Afternoon start in SF means a late night start here, but I think I can do posts in the Morning...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 10, 2003)

It's all good to me.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 11, 2003)

I will be creating an IC Thread later today
'The Dungeon: Out of Whistle IC


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## Uriel (Jan 12, 2003)

DISASTER!!! Ok, not Disaster, but I need to go into work 2 hours early...Boo!!
Looks like it'll be a Sunday start...But hey, at least I post and let ya know! That's got to be worth something (I have sat around wondering sometimes when a DM doesn't post for 3-5 days...


-Uriel

Perhaps some inter-party posting at the tavern? You have met and known each other for a day or so...why not each tell about your Homeland?
There is always the chance that someone else has info about others from your World of Origin if you share some info etc...


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 12, 2003)

alright


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 12, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Perhaps some inter-party posting at the tavern? You have met and known each other for a day or so...why not each tell about your Homeland?
> There is always the chance that someone else has info about others from your World of Origin if you share some info etc... *




Guess I'll start:

Kazareen Is sitting absent mindedly nippling on a piece of bread. "So there I was. In the city of Hylo on the world of Kryn when this horrible creature comes up to me and says 'you have been chosen' and I wind up here. My wife and children are at home in Hylo and know nothing of where I am." Kaz is momentarily distracted by the flashing of the sun on a pane of glass and seems to become fascinated by it. "ohh!" One of his friends nudges him and he seems to snap back into focus. "I came here with nothing but a few odds and ends I had in my pockets." Having spent time with the Kender, you all know even he has no idea what is in his pockets. "I miss them terribly you know. Sera and Tib and Knip my sons." Kaz starts to tear but wipes his bright blue eyes and pulls his golden blond hair into it's traditional top knot. "I can only hope that there is a way out of here so that I can see them again. Sera can't seem to find anything with out my help." As he says this he puts his dagger on the table and puts the soup spoon in the dagger's sheath.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 12, 2003)

After sitting quitely for some time, Aska drops her head into her hands, runs her fingers through her deep green hair, and groans.
"Ugh!  This is the _last_ thing I needed to happen to me!  _My_ life has been nothing but one pain to the next.  When I was eight, my town is reduced to rubble, and my hair and eyes are changed permanently to these colours.  When I'm 16, I get enslaved by Orc Barbarians!  I get freed by an old friend, who I never see again, and then not so long after that, I get dragged _here_!  I can't contact my former God, I'll probably never see those smokepowder weapons I was on my way for, I can't get out, and to top it all off, I've caught you 'borrowing' my stuff 3 times already, Kazareen!"
She looks up, sighs, and shakes her head.
"I'm sorry, this has been very stressful for me.  You know, I was _this_ close to settling down and becoming a proper stay-in-the-temple priest of Gond.  Just one more week of travelling and I'd have been with the gnomes in Lantan.  Just one more week, and I'd have been living in a temple, living a nice quiet temple life," She looks straight up at the ceiling of the pub, "But _nooo_...no peace for poor little Aska!  Just problems, problems, problems!" She looks at the...food...on the table, and takes a spoonful.  She gags, and spits it out. "Yeuch."


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 12, 2003)

Takote sits silently with the others and listens to what they are saying. The talk made him miss his home even more, and worried him more. What will his family do to him now? He will be considered dishonoring his family again. If he ever returned to his homeland again, what will things be like for him? And so he continued thinking these sort of thoughts as the others talked away.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2003)

OoC:Sorry guys, I just woke up from 15 hours of sleep. Iv'e been under the weather and working like a madman this weekend. I would like to wait for GE to post an Intro about his Character, but I will start the IC thread.GE, please post your Intro in this thread.
Thanks-Uriel


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 13, 2003)

*Kaz' spells memorized*

Spells memorized:
0 Level: Detect Magic, Conjurer’s Tool-belt, Prestidigitation, and Mending
1st Level: Mage Armor, Shield, Quakethrust, and Kauper’s Skittish Nerves.
2nd Level: Mirror Image, Slipping the Ranks, and Melf’s Acid Arrow x2.
3rd Level: Greater Sleep, Fireball, and Dispel Magic.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2003)

Gotcha, I've posted in a new IC thread...


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 13, 2003)

My spells

Lvl0: Light, Guidance, Resistance, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Poison
Lvl1: Burning Hands, Comprehend Languages, Deathwatch, Cure Light Wounds, Bless
Lvl2: Produce Flame, Augury, Calm Emotions, Endurance, Cure Moderate Wounds
Lvl3: Resist Elements, Prayer, Inflict Serious Wounds, Cure Serious Wounds


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 15, 2003)

Just to let you know. I specificaly did not choose a familiar for Kaz. I want to find one along the way.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2003)

Gotcha. So,did you finalize your gear etc...? Perhaps I should check my email.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 15, 2003)

Doing that as we speak. I can't believe I forgot.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 15, 2003)

*Taklinn's Intro*

In front of the table sits a stout dwarf, burned battle scarred and intently focussed.  the first thing one would notice would be the white streak of hair and the scar running from his left eye to just above his lip.  His eyes are ice blue and they seem to penetrate a being's soul.  Taklinn is quiet around his new friends and stereotypically Dwarven around old friends.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 16, 2003)

Okay...it's 11PM here and been a long day...the riddle is very cool, but I'm stumped.  I'll sleep on it and see if something jumps out at me.

In the meantime, I found the OOC thread 

GE


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 16, 2003)

Ah!!! Riddles!!! *Punches himself in the face* What is it?! *Another punch* Can't think!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 16, 2003)

The Riddle is actuallyone I came up with for my last RL long-term campaign. Yours is a shortened version.
They 'got it' after I hinted a lot. Some of their musings had me snickering (as was the Brass Dragon that posed it to them).


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 16, 2003)

Oh, so they get hints and we don't?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 16, 2003)

Theirs was twice as big..hehe, and there were 7 of them. Of course, it was after 9 hours of gaming, and the Dragon/Me only gave them 5 minutes (Real time).


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't understant the first part but the bright stone could be a diamond, the crude oil or coal and the dark digger a miner.  The valve would be...

I'm trying to think of other perspectives but I am kind o' stuck...any other thoughts???

GE


----------



## Uriel (Apr 18, 2003)

Well...guesses, anyone!?!
Perhaps Riddles don't go over well in PbPs...Pity, I'm rather fond of them myself.

It's been a few days...:O


----------



## GoldenEagle (Apr 18, 2003)

I like the riddles, I was just looking for a fresh perspective.  Perhaps a hint 

GE


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 19, 2003)

Riddles aren't as bad as tongue twisters.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 19, 2003)

Jack Lobbins is trying to help...


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2003)

Hey GE, some guy made a dwarf Barbarian/Fighter named Taklinn a new PbP run by Thordain...

:O
PS:I wonder if he is horribly burned.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 5, 2003)

Perhaps I have an admirer 

I hope he is as barbaric as the "iconic taklinn"

GE


----------



## Chauzu (May 5, 2003)

> *So, Chauzu, assume that you will continue to fire arrows, as the Being has not closed into melee as of yet.*




Correct.


----------



## Uriel (May 7, 2003)

OK, all. I am dropping Sixchan unless I hear from him by the Morning. He has not posted in several weeks, while he continues to post in other games.
While this might be an oversight, he has also not responded to my emails, so...


Regardless, GE, Taklinn now owns the Warhammer.

Just a Note on the funky encounter that you all just had.
The Flame Being was a Palrethee Demon <MM II>, while the Devil was an Osyluth Devil <MM I >.
They had been in the midst of battle, Ages ago in the everpresent Bloodwar, when they were 'Fished' and brought to the Dungeon.

Ceasing their battle for a moment to assess this new Place, and with the Essence ofthe Labyrinth infusing them, they decided to continue their battle as a game, the Demon insisted that Mortals would choose randomly between the two options, while the Devil insisted that their was Pattern to it all, writing up a contract <The Scroll> that stretched through thousands of clauses.
Who knows how long they have been there, or if they are truly Dead now...perhaps they are trapped, reincarnating over and over to continue their pointless game. Stranger things have happened in the Dungeon.

Hope you liked it, as I just improvised it <pretty much what I have done the entire time>.

OK, you all just made Level 7.

I am going to advertize for a replacement should Sixchan not respond to this by tomorrow morning. One of the folks in those 'anyone running a game? threads recently posted.
I'll ask for a cleric/healer /whatever preferred, though not insisted upon. Again, if Sixchan responds, then this is all Moot.
Level 7 <as you are all L7 now, but with L6 gear, so as to be fair to you all>

And, oddly, the treasure from the Chamber was actually generated randomly. Like the Warhammer, I really did ROLL a Magic Katana...odd, that.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 7, 2003)

Sounds good. I really like this game and want it to continue.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 7, 2003)

BTW... I now get 4th level spells! Woo Hoo.
What are the 2 spells Kaz has?


----------



## Uriel (May 7, 2003)

Well, do you want me to randomly determone them?

Thanks for the game compliment...I have no intention of quitting it.
In fact, I want to set The Dungeon up as a multi-DM thing
It is infinate <or is it?>, after all...


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 7, 2003)

Just wanted to throw my 2 cents in: I love this game!

Now, back the regulary scheduled destruction of DMs dastardly doofus demons and devils!

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 7, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Well, do you want me to randomly determone them?
> 
> Thanks for the game compliment...I have no intention of quitting it.
> In fact, I want to set The Dungeon up as a multi-DM thing
> It is infinate <or is it?>, after all... *




Seeing as they were from the list of spells he had aquired before game play please do ramdom determine them. and Kaz will add Exped Ret to his book asap.


----------



## Chauzu (May 7, 2003)

Lovin' the game so far! Good job DM.  I'll have the 7th level stats up tonight.


----------



## Uriel (May 8, 2003)

Argent, the Exped Retreat was a Potion...there is a Scroll of some sort in the Devil's Loot, however.


----------



## Chauzu (May 8, 2003)

Don't have my books with me at the moment, but I think this is what is changed.

Multiclass into fighter...

BAB +1
Bonus feat: Point Black Shot
Fort +2
Skills (crossclassed): Sense Motive +1, Concentration +1

Being away from his samurai teachings, away from his family etc, Takote has not learned enough to become better at being a Samurai, but due to the fighting that he had experienced in the Dungeon, he has gained a level in Fighter.


----------



## Uriel (May 8, 2003)

Chauzu. I think that it is perfecty OK that you could advance at least one more level as Samurai, seeing as you have a copy of Kakita's 'The Sword' <you do now anyways>.
You will be able to learn at leas the next Familt Technique.

Either way is fine by me.


----------



## Chauzu (May 8, 2003)

Hmm, alright then, I'll take a level of samurai. I guess that would be alright, but he'll probably be taking levels as fighter on after if the circumstances treats it.

Here is my new bonus feat: Dodge

New Skills: Sense Motive +3, Battle +1, Concentration +1


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 8, 2003)

I wanted to post the updated Kazareen but can't seem to find the thread to do so. Should I post him here?

I see now that the E.R. is a potion... my haste in reading. so what is the scroll and what are Kaz's 4th level spells?


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 8, 2003)

Taklinn will be taking a level of Barbarian.  Do you want to tell us about the seemingly magic weapons (hammer) so that we can update our bonuses,etc or do you want to add that in?

Do you want us to email these to you again or post them?


----------



## Uriel (May 8, 2003)

I emailed your new spells, but here they are as well: Enervation and Dimension Door.

I just checked, Kaz doesn't have read magic memorized.
Aska does, so here the Scrols are:

It is Arcane, and there seem to be 6 Spells on it.
<Or 6 Scrolls in the case, eithe way>.

Polymorph Other <8th Lvl Use>
Rope Trick <4th Level Use>
Burning hands <4th Level Use>
Greater Mage Hand <6th Level> :Magic of Faerun pg 97
Flame Dagger <6th Level> magic of faerun pg 95
Shelgarn's Persistant Blade <5th Level> Magic of Faerun pg 117


Please go ahead and Level your characters and post them.
I'll go make a Rogue's Gallery for the Characters, I'll post Jack Lobbins there in the next couple of days as well.

Off to sleep, been working all night.

Ill be back on around 2PM my time <San Francisco>

Uriel


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 8, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *It is Arcane, and there seem to be 6 Spells on it.
> <Or 6 Scrolls in the case, eithe way>.
> 
> Polymorph Other <8th Lvl Use>
> ...



Can Kaz scribe any of these into his spell book?


----------



## Uriel (May 9, 2003)

Sure, but it will take the time/expense that the PH states:
2 pages/Level@100GP/page.
1Day+1Day/Level of spell.

Unfortunately, as you are under a Geas right now, stopping to do such things as Copy Spells would be a bit hard. But, there will be time after delivering the Box.


So, I am going to recruit a 4th Player to fill Sixchan's spot.
I don't mind folks dropping outof a game, but I am a bit offended that he didn't even bother to answer my email or post a 'sorry, I need to drop' post. No biggie, anyways.

I assume you folks want for a replacement Cleric?


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 9, 2003)

I think it would be nice to have a replacement cleric.  An NPC would be tough for you.  I would take leadership, but Taklinn has an 8 cha.  

We could use the healing.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 11, 2003)

UFOH

Did you get my question about the hammer?  Do you want to give me the stats to add to my character sheet (pa-lease) or do you want to add in the bonus and keep it a secret until we can identify it.  Also, if you could email me your email address I will email you the MS word version of Taklinn if that is okay.  I t would be easier than changing him to stat-block.

jpoberg@bellsouth.net

thanks

GE


----------



## Uriel (May 11, 2003)

My email is bluehead69@yahoo.com

I'll shoot you off an email, GE.


----------



## Uriel (May 11, 2003)

I'm not going to be around Sunday until later (midnight my time in California), my 'it happens about once a mnth' RL game is here Woohoo!
Ill get back to you all when I get home from it.

Thanks, uriel


----------



## LazarusLong42 (May 12, 2003)

Uriel:  Kael's statblock and background are in your mailbox.


----------



## Chauzu (May 12, 2003)

Just to let you know: I'm gonna be gone for a couple of days.


----------



## Uriel (May 13, 2003)

OoC:Er, GE, even with a Fort Save of +12 (or13), you aren't drinking another bottle of Jameson's 'beer'...without ending up on a stretcher, besides, this is some of the best whiskey you have had in many a year...don't drink it ALL right now.

Carry on with the RPing, Sixchan is silent once more, and Chauzu said he is AWOL for 2 days or so, so this will be a light posting game for a couple of days.


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 13, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *OoC:Er, GE, even with a Fort Save of +12 (or13), you aren't drinking another bottle of Jameson's 'beer'...without ending up on a stretcher, besides, this is some of the best whiskey you have had in many a year...don't drink it ALL right now.
> *


----------



## LazarusLong42 (May 17, 2003)

> *From deep within the Kender's pack you can faintly hear "Hail Kaz Giver of light." There are small furry humanoids with antenna all standing around the village square where a timex watch illuminates the darkness.*




The mind boggles. 

On a more serious note:  Uriel, are there any indica inside the labyrinth of day and night?  I'm guessing that there's something to tell time with, but there's obviously not a sun. 

LL


----------



## Uriel (May 17, 2003)

Actually, in some Realms, there is a 'Sun'.
As far as you folks know, perhaps the DUngeon is a bunch of Portals connecting already Worlds, complete with Heavenly Bodies.

In the Labyrinth, light is given off my a faint phospherscent fungus. Light is dim, but you can see normally up to a point (At least as far as any chamber you have encountered so far.
In the Realm that the others have just came from, they could never see 'the Sun', as there was an industrial haze from all of the mining, but the land seemed to act as if a Sun was there.


----------



## Chauzu (May 17, 2003)

OK, back.

Howdy LazarusLong42.


----------



## Uriel (May 19, 2003)

Hola guys,
well, My HD crashed, and it looks rather bad. This after ENWorld crashed last week...GRR!
I have a tech coming to loo at it tomorrow/tuesday, and I will try to post from work (Im there now) until then...


Ron/Uriel


----------



## LazarusLong42 (May 20, 2003)

Uriel:

Thanks for the heads-up.  After the week-long break thanks to ENWorld's crash, I think we can stand another couple of days 

Everyone else:  Are we assuming we'll heal, rest, and relax here, then continuing in... well, there's no "morning", but whatever equivalent we can make for ourselves?  There was no final consensus.

LL


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 20, 2003)

sounds good to me


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 20, 2003)

Kaz will hunker down and sleep. I have a question tho..Would Kaz have time to call a familiar? I think it's time for him to have one, but i'll let you decide what it will be.


----------



## Uriel (May 23, 2003)

Well, my HD does indeed look rather bad.
My roomie has allowed me to run off of her comp until mine gets up and running.

Look for a post tomorrow .


-Uriel

ENWorld seems to be acting mighty wacky as well. This is the first time that I have been able to get on in 4 days.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (May 27, 2003)

Checking in with a quick *bump*.  Uriel... you still there?


----------



## GoldenEagle (May 28, 2003)

I'll email him, but I know his HD went down once before and once he got back on he was good.  This game is WELL worth the wait! 

I'll let you know if I hear anything back...we'll keep this game going.

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 28, 2003)

In his sleep Kaz dreams of happier times. Gee Grandma those are huge. I'll bet Grandpa liked them. but dosen't it hurt when you run? Kaz looks back at his childhood and remembers his Grannie's human sized belt pouches.


----------



## Uriel (May 28, 2003)

Sorry for the delay, guys.
I'm on my roomie's loaner (when she's not on the thing herself), looks like I need to send my comp back (you exchange great price for ease of tech support when buying online, it seems).


Anyways...check the IC.

It also looks like Sixchan is a loss after all. I'll NPC Aska until she can leave/be written out of the story.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 5, 2003)

back, if you hadn't noticed...well, Chauzu seems MIA...since the 17th. D'oh! I do hope he is just busy...lest I have to runa Samurai as well as a Cleric.

Speaking of which, would you folks rather I NPC her or find someone to play her? It seems we JUST HAD this question.

As well, let us take a moment to divvy up any spoils that you have found. I know that Taklinn has the hammer, takote toe Katana (I really did roll them up randomly...oh, a +4 Hoopak! What a coincidence!...sorry for the tease Kaz.)

Kaz has the scroll, I assume Taklinn the Whiskey, there are still a few items:

The 'Wand' from the Dracolisk's lair:
 A rod, about 8" in length, with a thichness of about 2" diameter. One end widens out, flaring, to end in a flat panel of glass. An odd 'eye', or some other device can be seen beneath the panel.

The odd red cylider&cone device from the Devil/Demon:
An odd red cylinder, some 2 feet long, with a hose attached <ending in a cone> lies nearby as well.

The Expeditious retreat Potion

The Silver Ring from the Devil
Let me know who has/is carrying these items.
I assume that Taklinn is still carying the Box from Whistle.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 5, 2003)

Kaz Has the wand.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 5, 2003)

Though I'll be happy to carry anything that's 'party treasure' (the Haversack comes in... um... handy... there), I figure Kael has no actual claim to the rest of the spoils. 

Doesn't matter to me what you do with Aska.  It would be nice to have actual players, though   If we can ping Chauzu (email maybe?) perhaps we can find out what's up.

And Sixchan is still posting away on the boards, so I'm not certain what's going on there.

Glad to see your computer's back safely, Uriel!


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 5, 2003)

Taklinn has the stuff you mentioned.  He'll carry the stuff the others don't have.

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jun 12, 2003)

Man, 2 Clerics in a party rock. Bless and Prayer are stackable, as well as there being mucho healing potential.
I'm going to insist on 2 Clerics next RL game I get into.


The Hedgotaur was something i created using the Wood Elemental Template in the Manual of the Planes. I had joked when the book came out that it was a silly and useless Template. Little did I know that the mighty Hedgeotaur would one day rear it's ugly head!

I'lll post it in the Rogues Gallery I think, in a 'Denizens of the Dungeon' thread.

It was a Minotaur with 4 levels of Barbarian (it was raging) and the template added on top. CR 10. You folks did very well working together.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 12, 2003)

U

I just realized I had never put Taklinn in RG because I don't have him in a stat block.  Do you need me to email the word doc again? 

Is there a way to attach it to RG?

GE


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 12, 2003)

U

That was a pretty cool monster!

I just realized I had never put Taklinn in RG because I don't have him in a stat block.  Do you need me to email the word doc again? 

Is there a way to attach it to RG?

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 12, 2003)

If you would like to keep Aska around I'll play her and Kaz. if that's OK with everyone.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 12, 2003)

I don't mind much, as I get my NPC fix with Jack Lobbins...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 12, 2003)

It's cool with me.  A 2 cleric party is pretty cool

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 12, 2003)

Great! 2 x the fun!

Can you send me Aska's information?


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 12, 2003)

But... darnit, I wanted to use that _divine power_ to its fullest...   Good fight, y'all.

Indeed, the hedgeotaur was very cool.  Not to metagame, but would you be willing to post the statblock for it?  (Although you may want to hold off until after we're not likely to meet any more... )  I'm just interested in seeing what it looks like on paper.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 15, 2003)

Hrm.  Two observations:

(1)  Whoever left some of this stuff behind had been swimming recently.  A lot.  Metagame knowledge, of course.  I'll be good.

(2)  We are so gonna rock out!  Are those CD's labeled in English?  If so, Kael is likely to at least try to check out the writing.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 16, 2003)

Interesting observation...swimming? Naw!

And...please see IC thread.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 18, 2003)

*Short vacation*

I'll be gone from Thursday until Sunday.  I may have spotty 'Net access, but it's unlikely I'll hae time to be posting anything.  Just a heads-up for y'all.

LL


----------



## Uriel (Jun 21, 2003)

OoC: Go ahead and post spells in the OoC thread..

Argent, I'll get Aska off to you. She is a 7th Level Cleric with Knowledge and Fire Domains.

0:6
First:5 +1 Domain
Second:4 +1 Domain
Third:3 +1 Domain
Fourth: 2 +1 Domain.

A rest will heal you all 7 HP.
Aska and Kael have plenty of spells to convert to Cure Spells.
Assume that you are all healed fully.

I realize that LL is out for a few days...guess we three will have to just make do by annoying the folks in the Dragon Mountain Game...er, I mean Argent and I, GE (as the DM) is above reproach, of course.

GE, can  have an Atomie Cohort named Jack Lobbins?
I'll switch out a feat for leadership

Jack looks hopefull 'Kin I, kin I? It would be supah, Oid luv ta show them huffy types whut fun's about!'

Er, now JL sounds like an Aussie...um, sorry. :|

(Sort of a private thread) So GE, Argent..have you noticed that Rino names all of his characters 'Rino'.
At least the 3 games that I have seen him in. 

Of course, my 3 most recent characters 'Myrkskog', 'Naglfar' and 'Ishahn' are named after a Norweigan Black metal Band, a Swedish Black metal band and the guitarist of Emperor, arguably the most famous Black metal band in the world (Norweigan as well). Myrkskog's familiar, 'Samoth' is the second guitarist for Emperor.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 21, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *OoC: Go ahead and post spells in the OoC thread..
> 
> Argent, I'll get Aska off to you. She is a 7th Level Cleric with Knowledge and Fire Domains.
> 
> ...




Super cool. 

and yeah.... always Rino.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 21, 2003)

Actually Rino named one of his characters Taklinn.  Anywho... A cohort named lobbins, I think that could be cool, but you would have to control him (as if THAT would be a problem).  Shoot him over to the RG thread.  I am so looking forward to dueling mandolins!

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jun 21, 2003)

The Jack Lobbins this was a joke...clone him fron this game...er..
Perhaps a Faery Companion though...

Odd that the only time Rino did another name it was the 'Taklinn Clone'. hehe

I could name my companion Borknagar, after YET ANOTHER Norweigan Prog/Black metal Band...

I'll loo and see what we need, perhaps a Sorc or Ranger.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 22, 2003)

I'll be unable to post until after my RL game (once a month at this point  ), which should be late tonight my time (San francisco, Pacific standard).


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jun 23, 2003)

Hey y'all,

I've returned!  Still tired from the trip, but I'll try to post something late this evening.

LL


----------



## Uriel (Jun 26, 2003)

off to work, back in 10 hrs or so


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 29, 2003)

Hey Ron. I'm just going to "rewrite" Aska. Start her over as it were. same concept but I want a copy of her. so I might as well re-do her as I want her. OK?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 29, 2003)

No problem, sorry if I forgot to send you one off.. Ill go sendit now.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 29, 2003)

OK guys...

It would seem that Chauzu is gone for good, so I propose one of three options.

1:Someone else (not you Argent) play Takote.

2:We recruit someone to play him.

3:I can play him as an NPC.

I'm sure that there is someone that might want to play a Crane Clan Samurai out there somewhere, perhaps someone that didn't make it into GE's new game?

Your thoughts?



-Uriel


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 29, 2003)

Recruite. He could have always fallen off the boat and we pick up a new player along the way. or he has a massive heart attack and we loot his body THEN we find a new member of the band.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 29, 2003)

OK, I should have specified, recruit someone to play Takote (his loot will fall overboard with hjim, Neener-Neener!) or someone to make their own character.
If this is the option, I will wait until an appropriate time in the very near future to add someone, not 'right now'.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 29, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *OK, I should have specified, recruit someone to play Takote (his loot will fall overboard with hjim, Neener-Neener!) or someone to make their own character.
> If this is the option, I will wait until an appropriate time in the very near future to add someone, not 'right now'. *




You realize that we could have Aska and Takote get "Brain Fever" and attack each other in a suicide pact. thus getting rid ov both of them and allowing us to Loo.... Dang! I can see your *NO* from here! 

OK If were going to recruit that recruit for both characters. (Aska and Takote.)


----------



## Uriel (Jul 8, 2003)

Hmm...I thought that I had a replacement PC for Chauzu, but my friend opted to join my Remnants of the Horde game instead of the Dungeon...despite the fact that he is the wackiest Gamer that I know (think early Era Daffy Duck....seriously).
He might still play (and/or Chauzu might return some day),so I will continue to play Takote as an NPC.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jul 10, 2003)

NPC for now sounds good.  I am having FAR too much fun with this game to let you slow it down with recruiting 

GE


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 26, 2003)

BTW, figured I'd advertise for this, if either of you are interested I'd love to have you:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=58272


----------



## Uriel (Aug 5, 2003)

Well, GE is back. He emailed me yesterday, so we can get rolling again at a good clip.
I am going to ask my friend 'ferretguy' to make a character to replace Takote, though, or find another player if his plate is too full.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 5, 2003)

Woo Hoo!


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 6, 2003)

Sirrah....bin' tinkin' 'bout what you asked o'me. Perhaps I could entertain a certain persona in this here game...have an idea of a slightly off (well for me that is..... ) modern/post modern psion with a tommy gun....Yeah take that you dirty rats....yu'll never take me alive Coppers.....yeah......
 Let me know level and stuff....and I'll get one done over next couple o'days.....hehehehe(damn another game....you basterd....)


----------



## Uriel (Aug 6, 2003)

That would be fine, Dave.

Level 7 32 pt buy, 6th-level gear, however.
However that works out in the wealth dept for modern.

Let's call it at least 3 levels as some d20 modern character, after that you can go Psion or Psy War/whatever.
As the opening posts in this thread said, just don't go overboard with gear, no '2,000 rounds of ammo in my heward's haversack...'

You were fished without preparation, so go from there.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 7, 2003)

alright...I'll start work on that tomorrow....sounds like fun


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 7, 2003)

Woo!  New person!

(Fresh meat )


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 8, 2003)

mmmm meat.....
 Just to let you know....there is no prices in the modern d20 books m'ol'friend...I'll just go with suptin' reasonable (as long as 1999 rounds, 20 gernades,the arsenal of desperado 2 kinda comes into mind......) I do have him(or her, the character is kinda mental.....) almost ready should be up (or at least sent to you tomorrow via e-mail) he/she do have alot of feats....characters in modern don't lack in them.....boo-yaa.....I'm not a power gamer I tell you....


----------



## Uriel (Aug 22, 2003)

argent,ferretguy...get right over to the phenom that is shaping up, the Living ENWorld OoC.
Your humble DM isone of the 2 Judges (so far)
Gosh!!!

Er...GE and LL42 are already there.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 22, 2003)

I am??


----------



## Uriel (Aug 23, 2003)

Sorry, LL42, I thought I saw you there...
Pay no attention, I didn't mean to 'draft you' by mistake.

-Uriel


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Aug 23, 2003)

NP   But I'll be there shortly


----------



## GoldenEagle (Aug 24, 2003)

I am here.  This week will be tougher than I thought to post.  I am just finishing packing  up my house and we are moving across country.  I should be back to regular posting by next weekend and I will try to get on at least once every couple of days this week.  Things should settle down soon...I hope


GE


----------



## Uriel (Aug 24, 2003)

NP GE.
 I have been having a hectic posting schedule myself, with work in overdrive this past week and me becoming one of the 2 Judges for Living ENWorld.
We will get back on track shortly. Everyone seems to be moving or going on vaacation, which is completely understandable.

-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Oct 7, 2003)

I am going to put Taklinn on permanent NPC mode, since I like him quite a lot. If GE shows again, he will be around (unless you all die...er).
Takote never had much personality (compared to the others), so he went the way of the Dodo, or of the fly inthe web, I should say. 
I do not want this game to go a similar route, so I am about to kick-star it in the butt...ferretguy, let me know when you can post, asap. Thanks.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 8, 2003)

Uriel....Lets see...could post character tomorrow...have him but fingers are tired of typing...couldn't find tommy guy rules....but do have a Tec 9 machine pistol....woohoo bangbangbang(said many times fast....)oh yeah and question....The ability (o leve bolt spell...) would that allow me to creat a bullet?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 8, 2003)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> The ability (o leve bolt spell...) would that allow me to creat a bullet?




I'd say No, since there is more to the bullet than to a bolt or arrow (Having both fletched arrows/crossbow bolts and stamped ammo, you know my wacky family,ferretguy)... However, I will not reduce you ammo by the amount used in my next post...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 15, 2003)

ferretguy...

as I asked before.
Even if your character isnt finished, could you post in the Playing thread...Imnot killing anyone with combat right now, I just need a name, description and interaction. then i can bring the other new character in as well...
Here's your tommy-gun stats...

_
Thompson M1921 Sub-Machine Gun

Caliber: .45ACP
Damage: 2D8
Crit: 20/X3
Action:Select
Cap:20,30,50
Load:Mag,extended mag or Drum
Range:30
Rate:Autofire
_

You can have 
124 bullets and 100 rounds worth of capacity ( 20/mag,30 extended mag.50 drum). So, 2 drums, a drum and mag and extended mag etc...


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 17, 2003)

Uriel,
   Whoo-Hooo....tommygun   Yeah yuz mugs take care see....
Start posting in morning....pretty exhausted right now...will try getting pc into either here or in rogues gallery tomorrow.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 18, 2003)

OK Uriel....got the character here...

Name:   James Samuels             Fast Hero 4/Psion 3

Str: 11  +0
Dex: 15   +2
Con: 13 +1
Wis: 13 +1
Int:  16 +3
Chr:  12 +1

Hit Points: 42 (4d8+3d4+7)
AC: 19 (+2 Dex +5 Def mod (modern) +1 ring, +1 dodge with defensive m.a.)
BAB: +4   Melee: +4 (+6 with Rapier +5 HtH) Range: +6

Feats:
 Evasion (class), Simple Weapon Proficiency(class), Personal Firearms Proficiency(1st), Stealthy(1st)+2 hide/move silently, Defensive Martial Arts(2nd) , Increased Speed(lvl 3), Archaic Weapon Proficiency(3rd), Weapon Finesse(4th), Brawl(criminal background)

Psion:
PP: 8

0:  Bolt, lesser natural armor, burst
1:  Astral Construct I, Lesser Body Adjustment, Dissipating Touch

Psicrystal: Sneak (+2 hide)

Saves:  Fort: 3 Refs: 5   Will: 5
Initiative: +2
Speed: 35

Skills:
Balance: 7
Drive: 7
Craft (mechanic): 9
Move Silently: 10
Sleight of Hand: 7
Hide: 10
Disable Device: 9
Knowledge (streetwise): 5
Speak Language (Spanish): 2
Read/write Spanish: 2
Concentration: 7
Search: 6
Knowledge Alchemy: 8
Craft (sculpting): 7
Psicraft: 8
Knowledge (psionics): 6

Equipment:
Lockpick kit 1#
Colt Python (.357) 2d6   x2   6 shots   3#
Thomson Submachingun 2d8 x2    shots   4#
2 drums (50)  Thompson SMG, 6 Speed loads for Python
124 rnds SMG, 36 rnds Python
Backpack 2#
Multipurpose Tool
Casual Clothes
Rapier +1 “charged” (1d4 extra damage when charged)
Ring of protection +1
Flashlight (standard) 3 extra batteries   1#
Shoulder Holster
Rope (150’) 12#
Pinstripe Suite (Grey)
Wingtip Shoes
Fedora (hat of course)

Description:
 Jason is a little crazy....well maybe more then a little...
He tends to think of himself as a mob boss from the 1920's, although he knows quite a bit about modern (21st century tech). His "gang" are the creatures he summons up with his psionic abilitys, appearing at least to him as short gangsters. He has short greased black hair, kept under his hat unless a lady is present (then is of course removed to be polite), a grey pinstripe suit and jacket with matching wingtips. He is 5'2" and 120# with a slight short mans complex..(along with his other mental disorder....).


----------



## Uriel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ok, we have ferretguy and silentspace ready to go. Now, for the lead-in for them...


----------



## silentspace (Oct 19, 2003)

Uriel - I was reading some more through the IC thread.  Great game!

I have a question though - are you letting firearms reduce armor value?  It sort of makes sense, but the reason I'm asking is I remember something from the History Channel about the English Longbowmen.  Up until the longbow appeared, medieval armor was getting heavier and heavier, and weapons were getting bigger and bigger.  Swords were hardly used anymore, since the armor was so heavy and good, and knights could be barely be hurt by them.  Instead they used big bludgeoning weapons, or swords that weren't even sharp, but just big and heavy.  Anyway, the longbow changed all that, since their arrows could pierce easily through even the thickest armor.  The longbow spelled the end of medieval armor.  So, if we are trying to replicate actual military technology, if firearms reduce armor, then longbows should also, no?  Just a thought.

Another thought.  When European settlers first came to North America, the settlers had firearms and the Native Americans did not.  However, the Native Americans had the military advantage.  The Native American bowmen could fire faster, longer, more accurately, and with greater damage potential then the European settlers with their firearms.  I forget the exact specifics, but it wasn't until some American manufacturer made a certain model gun that the European Settlers had an advantage (I think it was the Remington rifle?)  The Europeans, though, still managed to push the Native Americans back with trickery, disease, deceit, and pitting neighbor against neighbor, but they did not do it through direct military confrontation.  So maybe the greatest lesson there is that military superiority isn't everything.

The long and the short of it is that bows are incredibly effective weapons, if the bow wielders are properly trained, such as with the English longbowmen or the Native American bowmen.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 19, 2003)

Oh yeah, there's another example!  The Japanese had aquired firearms from the Portuguese all the way back in the 16th Century.  Excited by the incredibly powerful rifles and cannon, they mounted a massive invasion on Korea, thinking that it would easily fall and that they could move on to conquer China.  

Their advanced military technology totally devastated the Korean cities, but nonetheless, the Korean bowmen were able to inflict incredible harm on the Japanese armies, picking off many of their leaders from long range with their bows.  The massive invasion was a failure.  The Japanese turned back on the European weapons, deciding that they were actually inferior to the traditional weapons, and that depending on them, instead of training with traditional weapons, would weaken their military, and their dreams of conquest.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 19, 2003)

Should Aska leave the group now that there are 2 more clerics?
If not maybe she will multiclass.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 20, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, there's another example!  The Japanese had aquired firearms from the Portuguese all the way back in the 16th Century.  Excited by the incredibly powerful rifles and cannon, they mounted a massive invasion on Korea, thinking that it would easily fall and that they could move on to conquer China.
> 
> Their advanced military technology totally devastated the Korean cities, but nonetheless, the Korean bowmen were able to inflict incredible harm on the Japanese armies, picking off many of their leaders from long range with their bows.  The massive invasion was a failure.  The Japanese turned back on the European weapons, deciding that they were actually inferior to the traditional weapons, and that depending on them, instead of training with traditional weapons, would weaken their military, and their dreams of conquest.




Thanks for the Compliment, it sure is a wierd game.
I had originally concieved it as a Multi-DM thing...like Living Enworld has become oddly enough, but with a 'Whatever sort of free form design for anything a DM wanted to come up with. Nobody bit,however...
Argent, remember my terry Pratchett game? The silly Knights thing where you had the paladin/Mage ...



This has ever been a point of contention with me as far as D&D.
I am used to Rolemaster, where different weapons affected different armors with more or less efficiency.
let me think on it tomorrow, as I just got in and am in a Vicodin-induced Haze due to my broken ankle...Oh and Dave (ferretguy)???

I managed to avoid injurt from Casey (a baby Dire-Wolf, er, I mean 'dog' who lives where ferretguy and I game in RL), but Robin succedded in accidently kicking my broken ankle THREE TIMES under the table...
Poppy (The Host's Wife/Hostess) looked like she wanted to whack him on the head


----------



## Uriel (Oct 20, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Should Aska leave the group now that there are 2 more clerics?
> If not maybe she will multiclass.





Well, as a two Cleric party rocks,a three Cleric party will really rock.
I have no problem with three Clerics, but you migt want to retire her because we have 4 players and 2 NPCs at this point (I have hopes that GE will return some day...  )
If you wish to continue to play her, it's fine with me, but I have a very 'In-Character' out for her as well...

Sleep...When I wake up, I will detail the Jedurak Demon's (That's what it is called, a homebrew Demon from my Nightwar game long ago..ferretguy, wipe a tear with me) Horde.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 20, 2003)

I think I'll let her go. I only took her on because we needed a healer.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 21, 2003)

Uriel(or should I just say....Ron???)...
 Hmm...playing by post may wind up being a safer thing for you to do right now..especially with Robin and Casey being near.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 21, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I think I'll let her go. I only took her on because we needed a healer.



OK, lemme do it in game, as there were a few things that could have torn her away, GEAS or not.

As far as this treasure goes, this is a great place to allow the new players to properly equip with the proper amount of gear for 7th Level, so Ferretguy and Silentspace, go ahead and take another 6,000GP worth of magic items )not tech for you Dave, although you can take psionic items instead). This will represent (Silentspace) things lost from your person in the battle with the jedurak and now in the treasure horde and (ferretguy) Psi items 'calling to you' and/or thanks from kael,Kaz and the others for help with that thermal detonat...er, grenade.
Post em here, that's 6,000 each, the proper starting cash amounts.

As far as kaz,kael and the ret go, there will be plenty of goodies, as you shall see...


----------



## silentspace (Oct 21, 2003)

woohoo!


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 21, 2003)

6000....Arrrgh..the things I will get(drool.....)To bad no tech stuff...but who needs that when you have Zee POWER of ZEE MIND.....MOOHAHAHAHA...(Or in this case...many minds....damn multiple personality disorder...)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 21, 2003)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Or in this case...many minds....damn multiple personality disorder...)



Oh... He and Kaz will be enough to drive the villiens insane with out ever lifting a finger. LOL


----------



## silentspace (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm thinking about getting slippers of spider climbing.  It says your hands are free, so can you do stuff like stand on a vertical wall, or on a ceiling, and shoot arrows over people's heads?  Seems like you should be able to, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 22, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about getting slippers of spider climbing.  It says your hands are free, so can you do stuff like stand on a vertical wall, or on a ceiling, and shoot arrows over people's heads?  Seems like you should be able to, but I'm not sure.





Hahaha...
Dave (ferretguy), remember when tristan had Althon Malasith Starchaser (or whatever his Elf's name was) standing on the ceilingof the Hag's castle, shooting arrows at the Ogres? It was great until that Hill Giant came along (he could reach him) with a reallly long spear. I was tempted to have all of his arrows fall out...HE didn't haver a Quiver of Ehlonna...


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 22, 2003)

Question.

This game still shows recruiting.

Is this true??

If so i would like to join.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 22, 2003)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> Question.
> 
> This game still shows recruiting.
> 
> ...





Sure, we could use another.

We currently have;
 a Kender Wizard
a Dwarf Fighter/barbarian (NPC)
2 Elf Clerics
a Human Fast Hero/Psion
an Atomie (Fey) Rogue
a Human Cleric (about to be removed from the game, as we have plenty of bodies now).

As above, 32 Pt buy, 7th Level , 19,000GP in gear, no more than half on any one item.
3.5 with 3,0 Books as follows: All splat books, any Quintessential from mongoose,
Legends & Lairs series (path of the sword, etc...) from FFG,all Core, FR, Dragonlance,Greyhawk, Modern,Dragonstar, ask about other sources.
Pretty much it is anything except for material based upon Liscensed literary sources (Middle Earth,Star Wars,Farscape or any other TV,movie or books).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 22, 2003)

Welcome Wolf!


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 22, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Sure, we could use another.
> 
> We currently have;
> a Kender Wizard
> ...




What about Diablo?? is that aloud

If not i will probably go with a Human Fighter/?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 22, 2003)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> What about Diablo?? is that aloud
> 
> If not i will probably go with a Human Fighter/?




Diablo? I don't have the Diablo book(s), what exactly did you want to play...?

I will stress, that as far as high tech weapons (modern as well), your character
had no idea that they were going to get 'fished', so they won't be arriving with thousands of rounds of ammo or a pile of heavy weapons.

Run whatever it is you were thinking about by me, though...


----------



## silentspace (Oct 22, 2003)

Welcome Wynter Wolf!

note to self:  watch out for hill giants carrying long spears...


----------



## doghead (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey Uriel

Dropped in to ask a favour, got caught up reading this thread, then trolling through your IC threads looking for this one and wondering how I had managed to miss all your games. Remnant of the Horde rocks. (I'm going to pop back to the OOC board and try to find the thread and sign up for Remnants of the Horde: Vespasian and Blaught...).

The favour? Ah, yeah. Could you put an extra space or two in the thread title?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 22, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Diablo? I don't have the Diablo book(s), what exactly did you want to play...?
> 
> I will stress, that as far as high tech weapons (modern as well), your character
> had no idea that they were going to get 'fished', so they won't be arriving with thousands of rounds of ammo or a pile of heavy weapons.
> ...






Actually if you dont have the Diablo books dont worry about it


i am thinking a ftr/weaponmaster
fav wpn great sword or great axe
might take rogue also not sure yet


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 22, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Welcome Wynter Wolf!
> 
> note to self:  watch out for hill giants carrying long spears...




Sounds like a sticky situation.

I am sure you got the point of what they had to say.


Hehehehe


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Oct 22, 2003)

Wynter Wolf, go for a greataxe... greatswords are _so_ passé!

Also, welcome!  (And the same to silentspace)


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 22, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> Wynter Wolf, go for a greataxe... greatswords are _so_ passé!
> 
> Also, welcome!  (And the same to silentspace)




thanks for the advice i would hate to be Passe`


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 25, 2003)

Emailed my character to Uriel

Should i post it in the Rogues gallery or wait for approval?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 25, 2003)

Wynterwolf, go ahead and post him, If I find anything wacky, I'll email you and you can change him.
Ignore my silliness about you being a Cleric, as that is silentspace...(D'oh@me)
I plead um..too much Vicodin!

As well, the extra language you have, fill it in as 'Dungeontongue', which serves as a Common here, or replace your common and have another.

I was thinking. Everyone has 'Common', but they are really different languages.
That could be a bonus as, for instance, Kaz teaching you all Krynnese would give you a language that no others would know (except for others from krynn, of course).

So, go back and add in whatever World you originate from

Krynn Common for Kaz,

FR Common for WW's character and Aska,

(I think) Oerth Common for Taklinn,

English for ferretguy and kael, although kael could have 'Olde English' instead.

jack Lobbins would share his 'Common' with Kael. 

I have to recheck as to where Sientspace's elf is from...but a similar thing.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 25, 2003)

Off-Topic:Argent... did you forget that you are playing Nurin the Drow Cleric in my Under a vaulted Sky:Yrtchull's Return game?  :|
You are currently being attacked by _invisible_ Duergar...


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Oct 26, 2003)

Done ready to be put into the story when ever you are ready


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 26, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Off-Topic:Argent... did you forget that you are playing Nurin the Drow Cleric in my Under a vaulted Sky:Yrtchull's Return game?  :|
> You are currently being attacked by _invisible_ Duergar...



No one let me know the game was under way! I had no idea. I'll go check it out and post.!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 28, 2003)

Loot from the Spider Deamon:
+1 Buckler
Ring of Sustenance
Potion hide from undead
Flametongue Longsword
+3 Chain Shirt
Scroll:ghoul touch,phantom steed, wall of stone <11th>
Wand of Fireball <5th> 49 Charges 
Cloak of Charisma +4
Amulet of Natural Armor +3

As well there are (Identified by James)

A zippo Lighter-half full (Betty Page cameo)
3 Pez Dispensers (Bugs Bunny,Godzilla and the elusive Pee-Wee-Herman) and 6 refills
A box of Cuban Cigars (14 inside)
A machete,
a blue Yomega Yo-Yo
3 blue candles, partially burned
3 books.
James recognizes them...some Classic Earth Literature. The titles are 
The Illuminatus Trilogy (1 volume), Moby Dick and a graphic novel, The Dark Knight

An advanced firearm or other pistol of some sort.
As James sees it "Some form of Ray Gun..."
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kaz would like the Scrolls and the Ray gun.

(on this world the Ring of Sustinance is worth more then a staff of the Magi. We either keep it with us or sell it for a king's ransom. This is Argent talking not Kaz. He wouldn't think like this.)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 28, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Kaz would like the Scrolls and the Ray gun.
> 
> (on this world the Ring of Sustinance is worth more then a staff of the Magi. We either keep it with us or sell it for a king's ransom. This is Argent talking not Kaz. He wouldn't think like this.)




That is a bit of wishful thinking regarding the Ring.
I realize that it is worth more than normal, but I didn't say that it functioned the same as it does in a 'normal' D&D game, now did I?
(Mwuahahahah...)


On second thought, maybe I had better go and 'edit'...
See what I get for posting at 3am?
Since I nixed the create food&water spells, the Monitors really wouldn't allow it into The Dungeon..
Bummer, 

Ahem...(send out editing Gnomes)

-Uriel


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Quick note...*

Hey all, sorry for my silence lately; I'm still around, but we've been in the process of moving, and my computer's still sitting on the floor... and not liking it very much.  I'll try to post in the next couple of days.  Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 1, 2003)

I seems that i've taken to cannibalizing my player base for my other games.
I like getting productive folks involved in more than one game I guess.

Anyways, I have 2 openings in my 'Sceptre of Kings' game. We are looking for someone to jump in and play the 2 Pre-gens (One guy made a character, the other was GE, who used to play in this game (Taklinn), but then disappeared).

The first is Trapmaster Turlough, a Dwarf Rogue 10
the second is Rament Surehand a Dwarf Cleric 6/Hospitilar 4

Oh, the game is a Moria-like quest to liberate an anciant Dwarf City (and do i have a lot of maps...I have everything put out by Wyrmworks, a company that made cities,dungeons etc...12-20 pages per sheet. The Map that I'm using covers about 5 square miles along...plus add-ons from myswelf and lot's of other sources).

The game has a sort of 'StarGate feel, with Dwarves going through 'Portals' (not that same Portals in The Dungeon,of course..) which lead to the various parts of the City. SOme work, some don't, some are in the control of Duergar,Undead,Drow, or the Dragon that poses the biggest threat to the forces of Good.

the group is led by Prince Alembregh Temperlain (thels), a Dwarf Paladin, Rament is his best friend, in fact.
There are several Dwarves(wizard,psion,npcFighter,), a githzerei Monk,a lizardman monk, a half-dragon(elf) bard and the option to play two newly released characters (Dwarf Fighter/Dwarven Defender and a Human(could be aasimar or a genasi easily enough) Rogue), though these two need a week rest to recover their ordeal.

the players are currently sacking a part of the city taken over by a Tannuruuk and his Orc,orog,Troll and Giant Warband.




Look here for Turlough and Rament and seeif you like them.
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=55335
-Uriel


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 1, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> I seems that i've taken to cannibalizing my player base for my other games.
> I like getting productive folks involved in more than one game I guess.
> 
> Anyways, I have 2 openings in my 'Sceptre of Kings' game. We are looking for someone to jump in and play the 2 Pre-gens (One guy made a character, the other was GE, who used to play in this game (Taklinn), but then disappeared).
> ...



I'm sorry. I cannot play in this one. I'm full up on games. Really.... Honest.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 1, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I'm sorry. I cannot play in this one. I'm full up on games. Really.... Honest.





I didn't want _you_ anyways...(kidding)
I can't have you in every game, now can I!?!


----------



## silentspace (Nov 2, 2003)

Uriel, if the rogue is available, I'll play it.  Could you post links to the threads?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 2, 2003)

Cool, silentspace.

It's a very group-oriented party, with the Rogue beng a loyal friend of Prince Alembregh and the group's Scout (he's a fairly well respected member of the Royal Trapmaster's Guild of Temperlain).

You are free to play about with his stats,skills, gear if you like. 3.5 rules.


OoC:http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=54617

In Character:http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=56365

Rogues gallery:http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=55335


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 3, 2003)

Argent:  It looks like you and I should talk about how we want to divvy up treasure, as the rest of the party at the time of distribution are NPCs   Is there anything you think Aska would specifically like?

Kael would probably want the potion and one of the AC-boosts (though he may have to distract the Kender to get the ring away from him).  The longsword might be interesting, but I don't see Kael giving up his trusty spear 

Even if we decide to sell some of these items, I think we should spread the AC-boosts around as much as we can.

As for method of divvying... might I suggest the 'standard' method listed in the PHB?  It would seem easiest to do online


----------



## Uriel (Nov 3, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> Argent:  It looks like you and I should talk about how we want to divvy up treasure, as the rest of the party at the time of distribution are NPCs   Is there anything you think Aska would specifically like?
> 
> Kael would probably want the potion and one of the AC-boosts (though he may have to distract the Kender to get the ring away from him).  The longsword might be interesting, but I don't see Kael giving up his trusty spear
> 
> ...




Hey now, don't you try and cut out Jack Lobbins, you dastardly Elf!!!

I still hold hope that GE will return to play Taklinn...

Aska is really on her way out at this point, though Argent has done a bang up job of giving her some personality, something she lacked from the beginning...:O (Did he just say that...) Don't give a way a bunch of loot to her, as she won't be around for much longer at all.

You guys let me know if you want taklinn  to hang around.
You have plenty of muscle at this point. Since I play him, however, he won't slow you down (like a player that doesn't post does...).

Jack Lobbins will,  you guys need his masterful Guidance...

An easy rule of thumb would be to give a share in total to the NPCs.
Whatever you decide is fine by me.

 -Uriel


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 3, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> Kael would probably want the potion and one of the AC-boosts (though he may have to distract the Kender to get the ring away from him



 (there is no ring. Uriel retracted the statement.)

Well as a mage, Kaz has no use for most of the stuff. He wants the scrolls, raygun and the wand of fireballs. From there I say You take the cloak of charisma and potion.
Takklin takes the chainmail and longsword
Jack gets the Buckler and Amulet.
The rest is party loot and should be sold as need be to gain bullets or potions or whatever.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 3, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> (there is no ring. Uriel retracted the statement.)
> 
> Well as a mage, Kaz has no use for most of the stuff. He wants the scrolls, raygun and the wand of fireballs. From there I say You take the cloak of charisma and potion.
> Takklin takes the chainmail and longsword
> ...





The Ring became a Ring of Protection +2, if you look at the post. Prot +2 is worth more than the Sustenance (which was negligent of me to include, given the spells require detc....see what I get for posting at 4am!?!).

The Ray Gun' will require a feat to use, via Modern or Draonstar, Dragonstar rules mst likely , as I prefer them . I'll dig up relevant feats etc...
You can use it once you figure it out, though you would have a negative without the feat.

There is always the option of selling things, I'm pretty easy on selling and buying. 

I'd say that one item each for Taklinn and Jack was sufficient.
You, of course, are free to give them anything you like.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 3, 2003)

GReat! Kaz will trade his +1 ring for the +2


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 8, 2003)

(Appoints himself temporary party treasurer, unless someone else wants the job)

I'm trying to set up accounts for the party here, and I just realized... we never got a full accounting of the stash from the hedgeotaur's lair.  Also, Kaz should now be able to identify those things, right?  (As he apparently has a wand of identify that he picked up... somewhere. 

Some of those items are, in theory, being used by characters, but I've no idea what and by whom.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 8, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> (Appoints himself temporary party treasurer, unless someone else wants the job)
> 
> I'm trying to set up accounts for the party here, and I just realized... we never got a full accounting of the stash from the hedgeotaur's lair.  Also, Kaz should now be able to identify those things, right?  (As he apparently has a wand of identify that he picked up... somewhere.
> 
> Some of those items are, in theory, being used by characters, but I've no idea what and by whom.




I gave Kaz a _Wand of Identify_ that he didn't even know he had.
Consider it to have 35 charges left.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 8, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> I gave Kaz a _Wand of Identify_ that he didn't even know he had.
> Consider it to have 35 charges left.




Heh 

Can we get an inventory from the Hegeotaur's hoard?  We never got info on the coins/gems that were collected.

Argent, would Kaz be interested in identifying some more items?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 8, 2003)

OK, here's a treasure list so far in the game.
Half of Dracolisk loot is Kaz's, as Aska and Taklinn (who were PCs) would want their share of the cash, Takote's share is still with Kaz. James can ID anything 'High tech' that you folks are unsure of...

Warhammer: Taklinn 


The Third item is a rod, about 8" in length, with a thichness of about 2" diameter. One end widens out, flaring, to end in a flat panel of glass. An odd 'eye', or some other device can be seen beneath the panel.
James calls it a _Flashlight _and shows you how it works 

The Fiend's Treasure is likewise divided.

An open chest contains Gold and Jewels
<518GP,6 Gems <3X100GP,2X200,1X500GP>

An odd red cylinder, some 2 feet long, with a hose attached <ending in a cone> lies nearby as well.Fire extinguisher

<800 GP,  2 gemstones <100,300GP>

Silver Ring:

Katana   Takote had it, nobody picked it up when he died, as far as I know...
the Scroll-Caseolymorph Other <8th Lvl Use>
Rope Trick <4th Level Use>
Burning hands <4th Level Use>
Greater Mage Hand <6th Level> :Magic of Faerun pg 97
Flame Dagger <6th Level> magic of faerun pg 95
Shelgarn's Persistant Blade <5th Level> Magic of Faerun pg 117 az has this 

 Silver Ring  Did anyone pick this up???Kaz???

Red Potion Expeditious Retreat, Kaz has it 

 3 'Jameson'- Established 1870,Triple Distilled Irish Whiskey 12 years old. A Blend-Product of Ireland,40% Alcohol by Volume, 80 Proof. Taklinn is carrying them


As far as the hedgotaur's Loot:
I just read that I had subbed some of your cash for the Wand (post #402). I said 30 charges, but whatever, we will keep it with 35 at this point.

Hedgotaur's Loot Post #378

In addition to the bags of coin (Edited after looking at my Notes to :
1276SP,926GP)

, there is a box of odd paper notes. Kael recognizes them as some form of Bank Note...Monies...
The bills are uniform and blue in color, with the faces of various women upon them, as well as odd symbols, some arcane, some mundane <buildings, animals>.
 3,254 Zollars, whatever they are. Some form of currency...

1>A suit of shiny chainmail armor, well-oiled and black Med-sized +2 Silent Moves Chainmail[/COOR]

2> A small gold Ring, with tiny Waves etched upon it's surface.
(Transmutation) Water Walking 

3>a large pearl, itself looking to be very valuable.(Abjuration,Transmutation) Pearl of Power:3rd Level 

4> An Ocular device of some sort, a lens that magnifies whatever is underneath it. Amber glas in a tarnished silver frame.
(Divination) Lens of Detection

5> a Bright Yellow Stone, cut in a spindle shape.
(Transmutation)+2 to Dex:I changed the appearance just because  

A Spyglass 

A green satchel with a white patch& red cross upon it. Inside are all sorts of medical supplies. Consider it a 20 dose Healers Kit that adds +5 to all rolls instead of +2

A odd black metal box (1' X2X about 1' tall), all sorts of dials,buttons and colored gemlike bulbs upon it. Portable CD player

A small bag containing square containers of some sort, aprox half a foot square. Jack opens one and inside is a small silver disk. there are a dozen or so of these. CD, of course...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 8, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Katana   Takote had it, nobody picked it up when he died, as far as I know...
> the Scroll-Caseolymorph Other <8th Lvl Use>
> Rope Trick <4th Level Use>
> Burning hands <4th Level Use>
> ...




Aska would have picked up the Katana. Kaz has been wearing the silver ring since he found it.

As for the spindle Ioun stone. Kaz would like that. There is few things that will help his pittiful AC and this will.

Are we going to get time to rest so that Kaz can put these new spells into his spell book?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 9, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Aska would have picked up the Katana. Kaz has been wearing the silver ring since he found it.
> Yes, but does he know what the Silver Ring does? <Have i told you, is what I'm asking...>
> 
> 
> ...



That's uo to you folks. He can do one overnight while you rest on the slope of the Hill overlooking the city, as well as 2 nights since the Hedgotaur, so that's 3 days of Scribing (Retro) so far. Pick yer spells, young Wizard...


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 10, 2003)

Oooo...a cd player...hmmm will the batteries that I have work with it?
Perhaps the others won't mind if Jason takes that?
 Oh and I spent the cash you asked for Uriel....posted on the rouges gallery...


----------



## Uriel (Nov 10, 2003)

The flashlight batteries will fit the Boombox.


regarding the loot. Kaz pretty much gets the loot from early (Fiends) since taklinn took the Warhammer and Takote took the Katana. Remembers Aska borerowed cash from everyone early for her Pistol (which she never used...and didn't have prof with anyways), so Kaz should get the Ring and the SPellbook.

As far as the Hedgeotaur.

I am still waiting for Argent to let me know if I ever sent him an email abut that Silver Ring (I could go and dig, but this would be easier).
Though it'sjust a suggestion, I would think that Jack Lobbins deserves something, as he hasn't received anything yet, though he doesn't ask for anything. He is your Scout, though, and you might want to throw him a little something (since he will be staying around, unlike Aska and Taklinn).

If Golden Eagle ever shows up again, Taklinn could easily 'fall from the sky' right into your midst, as the Dungeon is that sort of place.

Back to the Hedgeotaur/Jedurak Demon's Loot.
We have Kaz and Kael (and Jack if you want to give him something) picking from...


1>Med-sized +2 Silent Moves Chainmail

2> A Ring of Water Walking 

3>A Pearl of Power:3rd Level 

4> A Lens of Detection

5> a Bright Yellow Stone:+2 to Dex 

6>Spyglass 


I'd suggest giving Jack the Lens, as he is your point man.merely a suggestion, but as soon as you decide, we can get this shebang under way again.

Wow, a real party again  :O


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 10, 2003)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Oooo...a cd player...hmmm will the batteries that I have work with it?
> Perhaps the others won't mind if Jason takes that?



Oh no.... Your not touching that devil box. Kaz has it burried in his bag under the Ark of the Coverment (or something like that).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 10, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> The flashlight batteries will fit the Boombox.
> 
> 
> so Kaz should get the Ring and the SPellbook.



Cool.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> I am still waiting for Argent to let me know if I ever sent him an email abut that Silver Ring (I could go and dig, but this would be easier).



Never contacted me about it. Never recieved any e-mail. I have no idea what the ring is.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> 4> A Lens of Detection
> 
> 
> 6>Spyglass
> ...



He gets both of these. And the boom box as long as he does not put of the demon summoning music.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 10, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Oh no.... Your not touching that devil box. Kaz has it burried in his bag under the Ark of the Coverment (or something like that).





Um...how about a _real_ reply about the Loot, silly man...

Give yer 2 coppers worth, please, I want to get back to killing yo...er, the _Adventure_!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 10, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Um...how about a _real_ reply about the Loot, silly man...
> 
> Give yer 2 coppers worth, please, I want to get back to killing yo...er, the _Adventure_!



What? The post above yours is chopped liver? Silly Rabi Kicks are for Trids.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 10, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> What? The post above yours is chopped liver? Silly Rabi Kicks are for Trids.




Well, it wasn't there when I posted...we must have posted at the same time.



Jack will wear the Spyglass on his back, since it's almost as tall as he is. Remember, he's just over a foot tall. He's too little to carry the boombox...



The Silver Ring from the Demon....
The Ring is a  Ring of Evasion


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 10, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> The Silver Ring from the Demon....
> The Ring is a  Ring of Evasion



Kaz cackles insanely for a second and then puts the ring on.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 10, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Kaz cackles insanely for a second and then puts the ring on.




Well, Taklinn did get a +3 Warhammer, and Takote a +3 Katana...poor Kaz deserved a nifty Ring.

SO, what did you do with your +1 Prot Ring? Or did Kael take the +2 one...


----------



## Uriel (Nov 10, 2003)

Silentspace, did you ever spend the extra cash that I gave you and ferretguy?


----------



## silentspace (Nov 11, 2003)

Yes, I got the slippers of spider climbing


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 11, 2003)

Hrm... it seems ENWorld won't take .xls attachments.  You can download the way I broke this down at my site.

My proposals:

(1)  Sell the sword.  Kaz can't use it, Kael wants to keep his trusty spear, Jack can't use it, Taklinn will want his hammer... I think you get the picture. 

(2)  Put 10% of the treasure into a "party fund" for healing potions, resses, and the like.

(3)  Kaz takes the Ioun stone, the Amulet, the scroll, and the wand of fireballs.

Why the amulet and not the ring?  Because (a) they're overlapping stat boosts, (b) he doesn't have to trade his ring in, and (c) Kael can't use the amulet, but would really love the ring +2.

(4)  Kael takes the Pearl of Power (as Kaz showed no interest in it), the Ring of Protection, the potion, and the cloak of charisma.

(5)  Taklinn gets the silent moves chainmail, and the buckler.

(6)  Jack gets the lens and the spyglass, plus the chain shirt, with which as a rogue he should be proficient, and will boost his AC by 5.

(7)  Aska gets the Ring of Water Walking.

(8)  After selling the sword and converting the money to more useful currency (gp rather than sp and cp), Kael takes 3220 gp, Taklinn 5290, Jack 2922, Aska 2372, and the Party Fund receives 7539.  Technically Kaz would owe 141 gp to the party fund, but at this level I don't think anyone would quibble over 150 gp.

As I said, this is my *proposed* division.  Argent, do you have thoughts on this?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 11, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> Hrm... it seems ENWorld won't take .xls attachments.  You can download the way I broke this down at my site.
> 
> My proposals:
> 
> ...



....


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 11, 2003)

Aska gets the Katana. No ifs, ands or buts. The ring should stay with the party. It's much more useful than the Katanna is. 
other than that I'm fine with it. but teh chain shirt is not going to fit the Atomie as was said.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 11, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Aska gets the Katana. No ifs, ands or buts. The ring should stay with the party. It's much more useful than the Katanna is.
> other than that I'm fine with it. but teh chain shirt is not going to fit the Atomie as was said.




Going to sleep now...Well, perhaps selll the chainshirt, then.
It's not like a city fullof Gnomes/whatever isn't going to have some nifty magic items _and_ tech...
I like the Wizard Gnome and the Tinker Gnome concept, so there should be plenty of options for everyone.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 11, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Going to sleep now...Well, perhaps selll the chainshirt, then.




Sounds good... sell the chain shirt, and give (er... carry around for) Jack a huge pile of cash.  Unless he has a bag of holding/haversack.  He can buy what he wants then. 

Argent, sound good?  If so I'd say we consider this final.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 11, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> Sounds good... sell the chain shirt, and give (er... carry around for) Jack a huge pile of cash.  Unless he has a bag of holding/haversack.  He can buy what he wants then.
> 
> Argent, sound good?  If so I'd say we consider this final.



DONE!


----------



## Uriel (Nov 18, 2003)

In case any missed it, New Dungeon Thread here...


The Dungeon:City of Clocks

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=69362


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 21, 2003)

OK, now I'm going to scavenge for new players.   I've lost two players from my Not With a Bang game.  The party currently consists of:

One fighter, one paladin, one ranger, one bard, one evoker, one cleric

And thus is relatively balanced, except they've recently lost their rogue.  If anyone's interested, we have two open spots.  The OOC thread is here, and the IC thread is here.  If you're interested, let me know.

LL/Eric


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 21, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> OK, now I'm going to scavenge for new players.   I've lost two players from my Not With a Bang game.  The party currently consists of:
> 
> One fighter, one paladin, one ranger, one bard, one evoker, one cleric
> 
> ...



You want a rogue? OK. Hows a Halfling rogue/sorcerer sound?


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 21, 2003)

Sounds great.  Build her at second level, and we'll discuss how she's likely to meet up with the party.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 4, 2003)

Argent?  Still interested?  (I didn't hear anything back, so I figured I'd check.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 4, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> Argent?  Still interested?  (I didn't hear anything back, so I figured I'd check.)



I've been so busy I forgot! I'll have her up in a jiffy.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 9, 2003)

Golden Eagle is back, woohoo!
Taklinn will be returning to the fold of PC-land.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 9, 2003)

Cool!!

BTW, Uriel, I think the reason for the dearth of posts in the past week is that we have absolutely no clue what to do.   At least... that holds true for me.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> Cool!!
> 
> BTW, Uriel, I think the reason for the dearth of posts in the past week is that we have absolutely no clue what to do.   At least... that holds true for me.




Well, the remaining original characters, Kaz and Taklinn (and Aska) need to try and get an audience and deliver the Box...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> Cool!!
> 
> BTW, Uriel, I think the reason for the dearth of posts in the past week is that we have absolutely no clue what to do.   At least... that holds true for me.




Well, the remaining original characters, Kaz and Taklinn (and Aska) need to try and get an audience and deliver the Box...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> Cool!!
> 
> BTW, Uriel, I think the reason for the dearth of posts in the past week is that we have absolutely no clue what to do.   At least... that holds true for me.




Well, the remaining original characters, Kaz and Taklinn (and Aska) need to try and get an audience and deliver the Box...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm back!  Sorry for the extended absence.  Taklinn will take the chainmail, buckler and 5290 gp.  I am caught up in the current thread and will begin posting IC soon.

GE


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 10, 2003)

Uriel

It looks like everyone is level 7.  do I need to level up? also, are you converted to 3.5 and if so can I make some minor changes to the character.  Lastly, you had a PrC for dwarves... Rune Master?  I thought it was cool but I forgot what it was.  Is it a possibility for Taklinn?

GE


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2003)

Yes, level 7, yes 3.5, I'll email you the Dwarven Rune Bearer.
As well, Taklinn was awarded some loot a bit back. I can go dig through, although you should find it in the last 2 pages or so of this thread.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 10, 2003)

Welcome back GE!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 11, 2003)

Off to genCon West in the am!!! See you all Monday!


Argent, LL42, could you guys go back and see what you awarded Taklinn as far as loot? I remember than it was generous (maybe you thought that he would come back)...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 24, 2003)

Hello?


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Dec 24, 2003)

Just wanted to quickly reply and say "Yep, I'm here."


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2003)

Well, we seemto have ferretguy,argent (silvermage),GE and LL42.

I guess i can email the other fellows...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 25, 2003)

"To the KING!"

(Quietly starts humming)_ all I want for christmas is a dungeon update..._

 

GE


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Dec 27, 2003)

Still here i think.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 28, 2003)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> Still here i think.



Ack, you don't know if you are still there? Poor fellow...
I thought that perhaps the boogey men had carried you off.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm here. Just had a bad holiday and wanted to be away from everything.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 29, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I'm here. Just had a bad holiday and wanted to be away from everything.




Sorry to hear that.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jan 2, 2004)

As evidenced by my post... I'm finally back.  Busy, busy holiday-time; my apologies.  Argent--sorry to hear your holiday was bad.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2004)

Maybea bit of discussion here from those still up.

The Gnomes are coming at you with weapons of subdual, in order to take you prisoner. Are you folks readying to hit them with lethal weapons? Damien sure looked that way (even if he prefaced with the 'don't make us do this' statement.

Just realize the consequences, King's Guard,middle of the City,hacking down the doorman...


----------



## silentspace (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks for clarifying.  Valendir's not interested in attacking the guards or being taken prisoner!  He's not under a geas, and figures he might be more use to his companions if he's free than if he's captured.  If things start to look bad, he's getting ready to escape, maybe taking one of his companions with him if they're within touch range.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jan 8, 2004)

At this point, Kael's not readying to hit anyone with anything.  He's tending to his friends.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 8, 2004)

Aren't I a stinker. LOL


----------



## Uriel (Jan 8, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Aren't I a stinker. LOL




Yep...
All it would have taken was a bribe to the little snit and Voila! We would have finished this part of the adventure.

Now...I hope you guys look good in stripes.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey y'all.  I'm out of town until Sunday (and was busy before that) at ConFusion.  Have a good weekend, and I'll try to post on Monday!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=75514


----------



## Uriel (Feb 9, 2004)

How freakishly Ironic that Kaz's random act caused the outcome that it did.

I had really thought that things would end a bit more messily...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 9, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> How freakishly Ironic that Kaz's random act caused the outcome that it did.
> 
> I had really thought that things would end a bit more messily...



I am the mokey wrench in the cogs of reality!


----------



## Uriel (Feb 9, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I am the mokey wrench in the cogs of reality!




What's a mokey, anyways? SOme sort of Kender pet, I assume.

You did read the IC, right?

Ka-Boom!


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2004)

Just a heads up that I'll be at a game con from Sat morning until monday evening.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 26, 2004)

OK,

I'm currently going through the unearther Arcana and Complete Warrior, deciding what I'll allow in my online games.

That being said,

Everyone add another 2,000 XP from RPing in the City and Goal-Accomplishment, although saving the City was a strange side-effect from fulfilling the Geas.


Let me know if there are things that you would like to purchase, sell etc...

Assume that anything in the DMG (except for food/water production items) are available as magic items.

In addition, the Gnome ing is going to give a cash award to those who 'saved the City', including those who ran off when the rest were captured.
5,000GP/creds each

Let's say that you take a week of rest ( Kaz to make scrolls) for whatever, and then pick it up either staying in the City or using one of the Portals nearby.

The gnomes also have an Unstable Portal that they have been trying to stabilize right in the City itself (that's one of the reasons that the GnomeKing built his City here, common knowledge). You could take it, although you aren't sure where it might lead.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Feb 26, 2004)

For the record, where does that put us XP-wise?  I don't think I've ever actually known how many XP we have


----------



## Uriel (Feb 26, 2004)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> For the record, where does that put us XP-wise?  I don't think I've ever actually known how many XP we have




You should all be right around 24,000.

Unless someone elase took a number way back when, I'll say 24,550, which is a bit higher than I had in my notes.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 17, 2004)

Folks, do you want to keep playing this one?

I haven't seen any activity in it in a long time. I have stated (in my last couple of posts) for you to make adjustment for Treasure earned, let me know what you want to buy etc...without much response.

I can easily just leave The Dungeon right here for however long, since you did finish the Adventure and lift your _Geas_.
Let me know, please.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 17, 2004)

I would like to continue. I'm waiting on the others to pipe in. I also need a better idea of what treasure we still have and who has what.

Aska wants powered armor!

Kazareen wants a rubber ducks.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 17, 2004)

The loot division is back on page 9, post 201 through 215 or so, I think.

There isn't any _power armor_ in the City of Clocks, although Kaz's mention of ducks made from rubber have sent several Gnomes scurrying off to invent one.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Mar 17, 2004)

Huh... I thought I had posted my shopping list.  Crud.

Given the reward from teh King, Kael will not need to sell his cloak; he'll simply look for someone to enchant his spear into a _+1 shocking spear_ (6000 gp).  He'll spend much of the remainder of his money on scrolls and inks, and spend the weeks writing scrolls... I'll create a list later today, when I have a PHB near me.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 17, 2004)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> Huh... I thought I had posted my shopping list.  Crud.
> 
> Given the reward from teh King, Kael will not need to sell his cloak; he'll simply look for someone to enchant his spear into a _+1 shocking spear_ (6000 gp).  He'll spend much of the remainder of his money on scrolls and inks, and spend the weeks writing scrolls... I'll create a list later today, when I have a PHB near me.




You have been responsive, it's the other 4 (not Argent) folks that I'm on about...


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Mar 17, 2004)

<nodnod>  I remember what happened, though; I'd started to post a shopping list, realized I didn't have something with me from which to prep scrolls... and then had a good couple of weeks of not much fun.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 18, 2004)

Sorry about not posting for a while....just been a little lost lately.Am still interested just a little buseywill get back to posting more regularly.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm working on the shopping lists for my peoples. Is it possible to add str and dex to a suit of armor? That's the concept for Aska's powered armor. the Gnomes could take the armor she has and add magical Servos at the joints enhancing her str and dex.

Kaz wants to plunder the kings library for new spells and will indeed write some scrolls.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm still here, just waiting for the others to sort their stuff out.  Valendir really doesn't have any claim on the loot, which was for stuff that happened before he arrived.  As to moving on from here, Valendir's just a lost soul.  If he hears any rumors about his lost clan, he'll go search after them.  Other than that, he really doesn't have an agenda.  If there's nothing really happening, Valendir will explore the town, hopefully hearing about possible adventuring opportunities.  Other than that, he's gonna woo that cute elf chick, Cerri.

Uriel, I have to say you're really great at spinning a tale!  The game's been a lot of fun for me.  Thanks for that.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 20, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Valendir really doesn't have any claim on the loot, which was for stuff that happened before he arrived.





Well, you do have the 5,000GP that the Gnome King gave you. Go ahead and spend it, if you want anything...


As well, I have been going back and forth on allowing items to be upgraded with cash. I guess I'll say Yes, so folks can pay the Upgrade difference +10 % to _Improve_ their magic items.

Example, a +1 Weapon to a +2 weapon would cost 6,600GP, (110% of the 6K diff ).

Thoughts...?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Mar 21, 2004)

Im still here but i did not feel i should recieve any share of the treasure due to my short time in the group.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 22, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Well, you do have the 5,000GP that the Gnome King gave you. Go ahead and spend it, if you want anything...
> 
> 
> As well, I have been going back and forth on allowing items to be upgraded with cash. I guess I'll say Yes, so folks can pay the Upgrade difference +10 % to _Improve_ their magic items.
> ...




OK, bought a pair of gloves of dexterity +2 for now...

Rules from p288 of the DMG are:  Upgrading an item costs the difference in price, except for items that occupy a specific place on the body, which costs difference +50%.

I'm OK with whatever you decide.  I won't be upgrading anything anyway


----------



## silentspace (May 7, 2004)

Is this game dead?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 8, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Is this game dead?



Lets try to keep it alive. It's a fun world. we just lost our way. lets have the characters interact and devise a direction for the group to go. Do we want to stay on a mercinaries for the Gnome King or try to find a way back to our respective homes.


----------



## Uriel (May 8, 2004)

I'm just posting quickly after work...dead tired, had to pull a 300 pound Ogre off of one of our guys tonight (Nightclub, remember), though (to my credit) I didn't smash his nose in after he elbowed me in the chest.

This one seems to have sputtered and died. 

I loved this game, could see it as a really thriving setting (since EVERYTHING was possible), and initially wanted several different DMs to run games there (like LEW, but a year earlier...).

Anyways, I'd start it up again if there was interest.
I'd like to get away from the Gnome City, personally, as even I can only post so many times about tinkering Gnomes and clockwork towers.

-Ron


----------



## silentspace (May 11, 2004)

Well, I'd like to see it live...


----------



## ferretguy (May 11, 2004)

Well I'm still around....


----------



## silentspace (May 24, 2004)

Looks dead.  I'm unsubscribing.  Too bad, Valindon never actually got a chance to do much.  Ciao!


----------

